# Help 4 a DecalGirl custom skin



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I found the template jpg for the Kindle 2 custom skin and I have my image, but have no idea how to combine them to send to DG for a custom skin.  Can anyone please give me step by step instructions?  BTW, I don't have Photoshop, so is this even possible?

I would rather do this skin than wait a month or so for a Tego one - plus, when I try to fit the image on the Tego template it becomes distorted.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

I made my custom skin on skin-it. They have an on-line app which made it real easy to do.
Check it out.

 [URL=http://www.skinit.com/loadCustomizer.php]http://www.skinit.com/loadCustomizer.php [/url]


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

PaulGuy said:


> I made my custom skin on skin-it. They have an on-line app which made it real easy to do.
> Check it out.
> 
> [URL=http://www.skinit.com/loadCustomizer.php]http://www.skinit.com/loadCustomizer.php [/url]


Very true! Their online template is darn easy to use, *but *they do not cover the side buttons and I want that.

Thanks for the link, though.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

F1, do you have a picture or only the fabric swatch?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Leslie said:


> F1, do you have a picture or only the fabric swatch?


I have both the image and fabric (not swatch, but yardage).


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Very true! Their online template is darn easy to use, *but *they do not cover the side buttons and I want that.
> 
> Thanks for the link, though.


Well you got me there, you are of course correct.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Working on a possibility with help from a fellow KBer.


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

Well, I use uniqueskins.com and they let you create your own and they include the side buttons. Theirs is really easy to use. Now, you can't really reuse them like the DG ones, but they are well made and don't leave any residue behind if you remove it.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

cloudyvisions said:


> Well, I use uniqueskins.com and they let you create your own and they include the side buttons. Theirs is really easy to use. Now, you can't really reuse them like the DG ones, but they are well made and don't leave any residue behind if you remove it.


Wow, thanks CloudyVisions! I have never heard of uniqueskins.com, but will check them out. How quick was the turnaround time and easy to use online template?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

OK, so far I've tried it, but the image is too small and when I try to stretch it the website says it will become too grainy.  I need to figure out how to get a larger image...scan fabric maybe.

Thank you again!


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

Well, I placed an order with them on the 14th and just got it in the mail today! Yeah, they do like images to be at least a decent size so that it won't lose the resolution when they print it, I would assume. I'm sure if you scanned it in and then uploaded it, then that would work.


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

PaulGuy said:


> I made my custom skin on skin-it. They have an on-line app which made it real easy to do.
> Check it out.
> 
> [URL=http://www.skinit.com/loadCustomizer.php]http://www.skinit.com/loadCustomizer.php [/url]


I had never actually tried this before. Thanks for posting it! It really works quite well.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I will be glad to try to work on it for you. Just PM me or whatever you need to do to get me the design. I think I should still have the template but I may need that as well. This is the custom design I made for mine...


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> I will be glad to try to work on it for you. Just PM me or whatever you need to do to get me the design. I think I should still have the template but I may need that as well. This is the custom design I made for mine...


That's awesome and thank you for the offer. I'll PM you the image, but I have a feeling I might need to scan the fabric to come up with a larger image.

Cheers!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Love seeing all the custom skins


----------



## srmalloy (Mar 3, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I found the template jpg for the Kindle 2 custom skin and I have my image, but have no idea how to combine them to send to DG for a custom skin. Can anyone please give me step by step instructions? BTW, I don't have Photoshop, so is this even possible?
> 
> I would rather do this skin than wait a month or so for a Tego one - plus, when I try to fit the image on the Tego template it becomes distorted.


You need an application that will handle .psd (Photoshop) files; I use Paint Shop Pro, which is now sold by Corel; it's much cheaper than Photoshop (and you can download a free trial of PSP if you only need it for the one edit).

What you got from Decalgirl is a multi-layer image. Each layer is its own image, but parts of each layer are transparent to show the layers underneath. The top layer is red outlines showing you where the pieces will be cut apart. Beneath that is a layer with the button labels, a layer with the 'cutout' for the printing area (the skin cover plus a border to allow for registration errors), and a 'background' layer.

What you do is, either on the background layer, or a layer you create between it and the layer above it, add your artwork, aligning and resizing it so that it fully covers the cutout area and is aligned the way you want it -- you can put the front and back images on separate layers, so you can slide them around independently to get them positioned right. Then, when you're satisfied that you have everything just right, save the image (so you can go back to it later if you want and change it), delete the top layer -- the one with the red guide marks -- and flatten the image. Flattening combines all the layers into one. Then save the image as a JPG (mine was about 1.2Mb when I saved it), and email that to decalgirl.


----------



## n8800 (Aug 20, 2009)

I think the kindle looks better without a skin...Just needs a nice bookcase of a cover.. !


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

srmalloy - thank you so much for the explanation.  I ended up with a few wonderful KB helpers and my order has been placed with DG.  I hope it doesn't take too long, but then again I'm sure it will be worth the wait.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Just an update - I ordered my DecalGirl custom skin on 8/19 (evening) and received it with today's mail.  I didn't pay for any quicker shipping, only what they used with the order.  Less than a week for a custom skin!!!  And it looks fantastic!!  I'll be replacing my old skin with this tomorrow and will take a few pics.  

I think I'll also be sending the matching fabric to Melissa at BB for the custom bag tomorrow.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I can't wait to see your custom skin.  And be sure to post pics of your bag from Melissa also.
deb


----------



## DailyLunatic (Aug 4, 2009)

I can't really help with the DG templete (never having made a custom skin), but a _*free open source * _ alternative to Photoshop, PaintShop Pro, and Coral, is GIMP http://www.gimp.org/. It can open in the Photoshop .psd, save as the .jpg, and handle the layers as mentioned by srmalloy.

Sterling
92.5% Pure


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

DailyLunatic said:


> I can't really help with the DG templete (never having made a custom skin), but a _*free open source * _ alternative to Photoshop, PaintShop Pro, and Coral, is GIMP http://www.gimp.org/. It can open in the Photoshop .psd, save as the .jpg, and handle the layers as mentioned by srmalloy.
> Sterling
> 92.5% Pure


Thank you Sterling, but I've already received the custom skin. I will look into your info if (and when) I decide on a future skin.


----------



## DailyLunatic (Aug 4, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I found the template jpg for the Kindle 2 custom skin and I have my image, but have no idea how to combine them to send to DG for a custom skin.


OK...  Must be blind, or stupid, possibly both. Saw this thread and got interested in doing a custom skin. (What can I say, you inspired me) Went to the DG site, but can't seem to find anything for custom Kindle skins.  All I can find is this statement:


> Due to the complexity of our production process, it's not always practical to print skins one at a time on the larger consoles. If you need several pieces of a given design (clans, events, etc.), we'd be happy to accommodate your needs. If you just need a single skin printed for your Xbox or PS2, you're honestly better off contacting one of the other companies out there who use different or simpler production methodsthat can handle your single-item designs


'course, they're talking about game consoles. The only other thing was a link to request them to do the work. I cannot find that templete you mentioned. Don't suppose you have a link or advice that could point me in the right direction... 

Sterling
92.5% Pure


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

DailyLunatic said:


> OK...  Must be blind, or stupid, possibly both. Saw this thread and got interested in doing a custom skin. (What can I say, you inspired me) Went to the DG site, but can't seem to find anything for custom Kindle skins.  All I can find is this statement:
> 'course, they're talking about game consoles. The only other thing was a link to request them to do the work. I cannot find that templete you mentioned. Don't suppose you have a link or advice that could point me in the right direction...
> Sterling
> 92.5% Pure


I''ve replied to posts before and then after scrolling down found I was way too late - it happens, right? 

I actually received help from a fellow member who had the K2 template. Maybe if you send off an email to DG they will send you the template you need for your particular device. They were uber quick in responding to my custom skin request - I mean UBER quick!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Just an update - I ordered my DecalGirl custom skin on 8/19 (evening) and received it with today's mail. I didn't pay for any quicker shipping, only what they used with the order. Less than a week for a custom skin!!! And it looks fantastic!! I'll be replacing my old skin with this tomorrow and will take a few pics.
> 
> I think I'll also be sending the matching fabric to Melissa at BB for the custom bag tomorrow.


Oh, can't wait to see a picture! Yes, their service is great, isn't it? Fast and really nice people to work with.

L


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Here are a few pics of my K2 with new screensaver, new DG custom skin and M-Edge cover. BTW, my husband said the DG skin was not as good in quality as the Tego one - harder to put on, not lining up as well and more white showing (yes, he's as picky as I am), but IMO it looks great!!
Sorry about the flash!








And sorry about this flash, too - best color representation, though.








A little dark, but I'm sure you get it.








And with the fabric that will soon be a Borsa Bella bag...









A HUGE thanks to Scheherazade & Christina for their kind help!!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

It turned out really good, I like it   And yes, sometimes they take a little stretching to fit perfect but the white parts never bothered me.  I kind of like the delineation of the buttons.  If it blended in too well I'd fumble for them.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

The white bits don't bother me really either - he seemed to think it was a problem, but I think it makes the design pop!  Thanks again!


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

It really turned out beautifully, and I think the white bits show up on most, if not all the darker skins - at least they do on mine. I don't think they detract at all. Love it! 

Your screensaver's gorgeous, too!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Christina said:


> It really turned out beautifully, and I think the white bits show up on most, if not all the darker skins - at least they do on mine. I don't think they detract at all. Love it!
> Your screensaver's gorgeous, too!


Thank you!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> And with the fabric that will soon be a Borsa Bella bag...


Oh I am drooling........love that combo. Now, let me see, I have the red cover, so all I need is the decal, but where did you get that fabric? Is there any more like it? Would Melissa have it?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Oh I am drooling........love that combo. Now, let me see, I have the red cover, so all I need is the decal, but where did you get that fabric? Is there any more like it? Would Melissa have it?


Actually, I have the fabric and have been meaning to send it to Melissa so she could make me a bag......but due to stuff it is still with me. I scanned the fabric and had DecalGirl make a custom skin from the image.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Actually, I have the fabric and have been meaning to send it to Melissa so she could make me a bag......but due to stuff it is still with me. I scanned the fabric and had DecalGirl make a custom skin from the image.


Hey Wild Link, that is so clever of you. So if I find material I like, I should scan it then send it off to Melissa and she can make me up a BB bag, and get Decalgirl to do a custom skin. There is a whole new world opening up for me now.....


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Hey Wild Link, that is so clever of you. So if I find material I like, I should scan it then send it off to Melissa and she can make me up a BB bag, and get Decalgirl to do a custom skin. There is a whole new world opening up for me now.....


To me, skin sources are limitless. I fell in love with the fabric image first, but then decided to order it as I figured it could come in handy.

Good luck with your finds - online fabric sources are so cool! Let us know if you see something so we can ooh & ah over it.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Oh, my gosh, like Pushka a whole new world is opening up for me, too. Your fabric and skin is gorgeous. I've read about all the custom skins but I figured I'd have to find a design on paper or online. I never thought about designing one from a fabric pattern. How perfect! I just remembered that Melissa has done some custom bags for me and I still have the fabric. Merry Christmas to me. (Probably, at this late date more like Happy New Year to me.)
> 
> You have a wonderful combo.


Thank you! Now, maybe you could help me - I can't decide what type of BB bag I should order from Melissa - thought about a travel bag as I would like something to hold my K2 plus a few other things like sunglasses (a MUST in AZ), cell phone & keys. Any thoughts?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I think F1, I have read here of someone buying a DSX travel bag, which has a front cover large enough to hold the kindle, and the normal part, large enough to hold your purse and whatever. Not sure though if that means a kindle with a cover, or just a bare nekkid kindle.

This is our new family member, a 16 week old ragdoll.









and this is THE Pushka


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Maybe that would be the way to go - DX Travel bag.  Good idea!!

BTW, we have a 12 yo Siamese, Bizju - as pictured as my avatar and our other little 1 yo, Kibou, is actually a Mitted Rag Doll.  We thought he was a Siamese mix for the longest time until our regular vet suggested the RD.  Looks so much like a Seal-point Siamese except for the little white boots (Nancy Sinatra would be so proud!)


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> ...several bags from Melissa I don't know if I can be of any help with the type you are looking for. Mine are medium hobos, large kindle bags, large gadget bags...


Maybe the way to go would be a large DX travel bag? OK, I'm not getting myself into a tizzy over this as it's not a life or death decision.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Good luck with your finds - online fabric sources are so cool! Let us know if you see something so we can ooh & ah over it.


Oh I see what you mean F1 - there are some fantastic fabrics online - even in Australia!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

F1Wild, that fabric with the matching skin is beautiful! It never occurred to me to scan fabric.



Pushka said:


> This is our new family member, a 16 week old ragdoll.


She's adorable!!



Pushka said:


> and this is THE Pushka


She looks like a kindred spirit to The Pixer!  
(<----- Pixie's over there)


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> F1Wild, that fabric with the matching skin is beautiful! It never occurred to me to scan fabric.
> 
> She's adorable!!
> She looks like a kindred spirit to The Pixer!
> (<----- Pixie's over there)


Yep, when I saw your Pixie I did a double take. Feisty madams, aren't they. Many a vet has been bitten and slashed when they ignore my warnings......


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Yep, when I saw your Pixie I did a double take. Feisty madams, aren't they. Many a vet has been bitten and slashed when they ignore my warnings......


Feisty, yes, but not in an aggressive way... Pixie was in bad shape as a kitten, malabsorption syndrome, almost didn't survive, and as a result of being so ill for so long, her growth was stunted in an odd way. She has a long body, indicating the large size she _should_ have been, but shorter and thinner legs than you'd expect, making her sort of a dachshund format (sorry Pix!), but with a HUGE bushy tail and a small head. And the teeth of a six-month-old kitten, even though she's over ten years old now. (And, in both good and bad ways, the brain of a kitten too.) So, since she apparently knows that she's small, she'll walk into a room and just hiss into the air, making the point "don't mess with me" as a precaution.... she wouldn't hurt a fly.


----------

